# Thin Endometrial Lining ~



## catt (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello,

This is a bit weird feeling as I've never used such a site before but I would like to be able to learn about other people's experiences of IVF etc. We need to use ICSI (the most sperm the doc's have found within each sample from my hubbie is 12!!!) but another problem I've had is not always being able to go for transfer due to my endometrium not getting thick enough (Doc wants it to get to 8mm). The Doc says he doesn't know why this happens but that it's rare, and when we go for transfer (tried 4 times before it got to 8mm) I now have to take what I think is alot of drugs which leave me hyperstimulated, feeling ill and I feel wastes loads of follicles and potential eggs. We have had two (failed) transfers and awaiting a third before back to ICSI. I also basically can't predict my next period so just have to wait and then take all these drugs. 

Is anyone else experiencing a similar problem and any advice? I also go for refelxology and acupuncture. I'm sorry I don't know all the codes/abbreviations but I will learn them!

Thanks.


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Welcome to Fertility Friends , I am sure you will get lots of good advice and support 

I have also had problems with my lining not getting above 7 mm , they tried me on HRT patches, but they didn't really help, some girls have had viagra ??, but I was never offered this, although i did ask and was told that it wouldn't help and it hadn't be proven.

I wish you luck in your next tx, and hope things work out for you 

Here is the link for the abbreviations  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,120/

All the best
Jo
x x x


----------



## catt (Mar 27, 2007)

Like all the other 'I'm new' people I've seen on this page - I'm new too! 

I kind of steamed ahead and put a post on re thin endometrial lining as I was keen to find out if anyone else was in the same boat!

Trying also to figure out how to get all the info onto my page - the treatment we're undergoing etc. This is brand new to me!

I feel better already seeing how many people out there can relate to us as none of my friends have any fertility difficulties and going through IVF has been such an isolating experience.

Thanks for 'listening'.

xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Supergran,

Welcome to FF,

This site is fantastic for support, advice and information. Make sure you have a good look round  

As for the info on your page, i think you mean your signature? if you go to profile at the top of the page and then on the left hand side in a box should be forum profile information. if you click this you can add a pic, and add anything you want to regarding info.

hope this helps

Nikki xx
Sorry to put supergran   i was talking to DP and trying to type he put me off my stroke    

Im such an idiot    

Its the blonde in me  


OK now im really confused   Why does your name keep changing? maybe im not loopy after all  

Or maybe i am loosing it.

When i posted the secound time it said catsum, now its says supergran?

At least i now know why i wrote supergran

Im going now i sound like a right nutter
anyways welcome to the site hun think im gonna go post on a diff thread where i cant confuse myself lol

Any questions give me a shout either for a chat or for your profile
Huggles
nikki xx


----------



## catt (Mar 27, 2007)

No, no it's me - I was trying to think of a cartoon name or something original to use as a name and all I could think of was Supergran from the tv show in the eighties!! Stupid choice really and then I tried to change it but realised you had used it and didn't want to confuse matters!! Right, I'm sticking with Supergran - I doubt it's a name anyone else will use! Thanks for replying. I am looking at the profile thing. I take it the signature relates to putting on your age, treatment type and number of times etc.

Cheers!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi supergran and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of your problems with trying for a baby but you have come to a fantastic site with plenty of support and advice.

We also have a great chatroom (check the index for themed chats). It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through. Every Friday Night from 8pm to 9pm is NEWBIE NIGHT Miss TC, Dizzi squirrel or I will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc. If you can't make it on Friday night, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes.

For more info on Newbie Night follow the link...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi supergran i replied to u on your other post

Kate xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Ok supergran ~ its a great name.

I really thought i was loosing the plot lol  

Yes you can put anything u want ~ Your age any problems, any treatments, next app, any achievements, its up to u hun

Huggles Nikki

P.S ive blown you some bubbles


----------



## catt (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks Nikki,

I've blown you some bubbles back. I'm starting to get the hang of this! Just noticed time - it's flown by -time to sign off.    

Thanks.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi supergran,

I posted this to someone else re the thin lining issue:

I have exactly the same problem as you. When I did natural IUI my lining rarely got above 7mm. At times it was 5.9mm. The following things worked for me. Viagra suppositories and aspirin definitely worked. I achieved 11mm on my last IVF. On one IUI I took aspirin which seemed to improve things and I was given extra HCG shots in the 2ww to boost the lining. It seems my lining problems are overcome on medicated cycles where my cycle is overidden and the lining has a chance to build up. If you have any other questions feel free to ask.


Lou
x


----------



## catt (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi Lou,

Thanks so much for that. I've heard a lot about using Asprin but never been told this by my Doc. What dose did you use and is it just the usual pharmacy asprin? Also, all my treatment cycles have been constructed and I have used oral viagra (due to costings of pessaries) and Cetritide and Gonal-F to get to 8mm. But I'm thinking maybe taking asprin may help to get it thicker than 8mm as 8mm hasn't worked for me so far! The Doc has never mentioned additional HCG shots during 2ww - he also recommends stopping viagra after transfer. Does your Doc say there is no harm to (potential) baby taking HCG during 2ww? Also, have you ever been offered an explanation re why lining isn't getting naturally thicker? I haven't. And, if you don't mind me asking, is your cycle regular cos mine isn't and I wonder if this is related?

Sorry for all the qu's but so few people seem to have this difficulty.

Thanks for you time.

SG x


----------



## catt (Mar 27, 2007)

P.S. I've decided to change my user name to clownfish as didn't like Supergran!


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi clownfish (or is it Supergran  

Just wanted to say hi really and welcome to FF.

This place has been great for me - like you I've got PCOS and irregular cycles - and all the girls on here have been so helpful  

Can't really help you with the thin endo questions - sorry!

Good luck with everything Hun.

Nix. x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

And Welcome to FF Clownfish/Supergran  
Glad youve sorted out your username dilema 
I have merged your posts together, so all your replies are in one place

If you need any more help/Links just yell!
Wishing you Friendship  &   


We also have a great chatroom (check the index for themed chats)
It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through 

*Every Friday Night from 8pm to 9pm is NEWBIE NIGHT* Miss TC and Kate or I will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc.

If you can't make it on Friday night, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes 

For more info on Newbie Night 
*CLICK HERE**



~Dizzi~
*


----------

